# اغتنم الفرصه وتملك شقتك في ارقى مناطق مصر



## hala (30 سبتمبر 2012)

سماء الوادي

موقع المشروع :
يقع المشروع في ارقى المناطق في مصر القاهره الجديده في التجمع الخامس 

مطور المشروع :
شركه الوادي الاخضر للعقارات 

مواصفات المشروع :
مؤلف من بنايه ,ارضي و3 طوابق 
كل طابق فيه شقتين 
الشقق تسلم نصف تشطيب 

مميزات الموقع : 
بالقرب من الجامعات( الجامعه الاميركيه - الجامعه الالمانيه - جامعه المستقبل ) ومن الخدمات الترفيهيه ومقابل البنايه حديقه ومدرسة 

طريقه الدفع :
بالتقسيط 

موعد التسليم : 
بعد 18 شهر 

لمزيد من التفاصيل 


Hala Bazerbashi
Property Consultant

Abu Dhabi - UAE
Tel: 0097124461555
Mobile: 00971505952350
Email: [email protected]


----------

